
Ask HN: What to do to dramatically improve your programming skills in 3 months? - chriscls
If you had 3 months and basic-intermediate programming skills, what would you do level up and how would you measure your progress? I&#x27;m looking to build a learning routine into my day to day and interested to hear what great programmers would advise. Thanks!
======
sharemywin
What's your goal? skills for skills sake? become expert in specific
technology? better job? promotion?

~~~
chriscls
To be more employable/skillful/wellrounded and structured in my approach to
learning. I'm developing for VR in C# and C++ and finding that I want to get
myself on a dedicated learning path to get more of a broad skillset versus
what I happen to run into through my work.

------
rafa2000
exercism.io, do all the exercises in the language of your choice. I recomend
Ruby and Kotlin first. But, it is like running, you need stamina and focus.
Learn developing by testing while you are at it.

~~~
chriscls
Interesting, thank you!

